# Tiny Bumps on Nipples?



## Sweets2005 (Jul 27, 2008)

I am trying not to read into anything, but my nipples/areolas have all these tiny bumps on them. I did some research and read they could be "Montgomery's tubercles" that PG women start to get early on. Anyway, I showed DH but he wasn't sure. He said it could just be because I was cold, lol, but I really don't remember ever seeing them before. He also wondered if the progesterone could cause it. Also, he showed me his nipples, LOL, and they were kinda bumpy too so now I *really* don't know. Did anyone ever have these? Are they from being cold? Did you have these and get a BFP?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wanted to say I got these on my last cycle and went on to have a BFP, so fingers crossed for you


----------



## Sweets2005 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks, I hope I am just like you then!!!!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi sweets.It's a nightmare hun isn't it.I dont have little bumps but mine are quite vainy.I keep pulling my top up and showing OH lol.Bless him he keeps telling me it's not fair as I keep showing him and he can't come near me if you know what I mean.When do you test?I test tomorrow and not looking forward to it.


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello

I can remember getting them on the 2 previous occassions we had BFP and I have them this time but can't remember if they were there on the BFN cycles.  

Good luck


----------



## Sweets2005 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Jill

Sooty, yes it is a nightmare. I try not to read into things, but then something totally different happens and I can't help it. I had my beta today, waiting for results. Good luck tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes I got them and tested the next day and got a BFP!!! It's a really good sign. It sounds gross but if you stretch your nipple do the bumps kind of go white? That's a good sign. Mine were bumpy one day and then much more bumpy the next, so take a photo so that you can compare tomorrow!

Good luck


----------

